# does one need a truck/trailer



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If you keep you horse at home and go to a few clinics a year (or show every once and a while) do you need a horse trailer and truck? Obviously it's convenient and probably crucial to have if you are going to use them a lot, but can you made do without them if you only need them occasionally?

I feel the answer is yes if you can find someone to trailer your horse for you (a friend for example), but what if you don't know anybody personally, and just how flexible are those horse transportation companies? 

Also, to mix convenience and cost, would it be a crazy idea to own a trailer and only rent a truck when you need to haul your horse from point A to point B? 

This all came to me when I was looking up how much it costs to buy a proper hauling truck. You can of course buy one used, but brand new it's at least 35 000$, which is a lot if you are only going to use the silly thing a few times a year (considering you have other smaller cars for daily transportation).

Personal experiences and scenarios are very much welcome.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes you can get by without having either. But do you want to have to keep asking someone for not only using their truck and trailer but possibly their time too? If they are going anyway it usually isn't a big deal. 

What about emergencies? What if they are already busy or already using them?

If you are only using the truck a few times a year, it would be better to just get a used truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There are horse transportation companies and then there are horse transportation companies...
There are small enterprises who are fantastic and then there are large companies that stink in being on time and available on very short notice, such as emergent. And there is usually everything in between.

It is a large out-pouring of money for truck and trailer. It doesn't stop there either as whether it sits or moves both vehicles need to have routine maintenance as parts dry-rot and go bad from non-use too.
Figure in insurance and possibly payments on either or both and you are talking a large chunk of change...
Used is great if you can find maintained ones...they are out there, they do cost $$ but it is better than $$$$ in price..
You can always start used, if you truly find you love having your own equipment, then look into purchasing newer or new...where there is a will there is a way.

Personally, I would buy the truck and rent the trailer. 
I see many places rent horse trailers but few truck rentals that fit the needs of towing a horse trailer safely and being allowed...

Many never own truck or trailer and have had horses for more years than you can imagine, in their backyard...
It is in what you are comfortable with and what you need and most importantly..._What you want!
:wink:
_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If I wanted to hire a trailer I would probably have to go with some random person on Craigslist. The pro haulers I know go big distances. You're also going to be paying for multiple trips (hauled has to pick you up, take you wherever, leave, come back to pick you up, take you back). That could easily add on another $100+ to your day. Not to mention that they might only have the time to take you one way but not both. At least around me it would. Befor do had a trailer and was switching barns, the Craigslist random wanted to charge me $10 PER MILE! It was a 10 mile haul, so $100 to haul my horse 10 miles on very trailer friendly roads! Goodness knows if there would be a sick, contagious horse in the trailer before yours or if they really maintain it well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

It was really difficult for me to show before I had my own truck and trailer. If you have the option to get a truck and trailer, I say go for it because it is much easier, you have a lot more peace of mind, you have freedom and can just come/go as you please and don't have to wait on anybody.


I bought my truck and trailer so I could show, and it made everything SO much easier! But I also love having a trailer to use at any time should I need it. Also just having it around to practice getting horses used to it with no rush. One of the best "horsey" decisions I made was getting my truck & trailer!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I also want to add, and I'm sure other people are different, but I hate trailering for friends and try to avoid it at all costs. I feel horrible about that, because I know how hard it is to find someone to trailer and not be able to go to events you really want to...but I had one bad experience trailering for a friend and I won't ever do it again. It's just me and my horses. I don't need or want the extra stress.

I was at a show and my friend asked if I could bring her mare home, I didn't want to but I said yes. Friend took off with her friends after the show, left her non-horse people family with the horse who would NOT load. We went to drop my horse off at the barn (it was one road over) and came back to get friends mare, the barn owners of the barn holding the show came out with mare and a broom and I had seen them use this "technique" before when I boarded with them and I told them absolutely not. They didn't listen and beat the mare on my trailer before I could even do anything. I cried the whole way until we got the mare to her barn and now I refuse to go there anymore, even just for shows - we already had a past from when I boarded there, I figured how bad could it be if I just go show there? Worse than I thought it turns out!

Never again. Nope. The same girl facebook messaged me a while back asking if I could move her horse for her and I never responded. I was just thinking, really? You think I'm going through that again?! 

I'm feeling real blessed that I get to have my horses home and trailer them myself and not deal with other horse people like that too often.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Finding a truck that can haul a horse trailer for $35K? Sorry, for my area they run closer to $65K! Used, & not too old-then in the $30+ K bracket. But, the truck is the more important part-Horse trailer rentals are easier to find-at least, where I used to live in CA. I just sold the truck that brought my horses to AZ-it was too small to handle the terrain here-(only a 1/2 ton) & since there are lots of dirt (sand) roads here a 4WD is necessary. Found that out when hubby had to come rescue me when I got stuck. He pulled my wimpy truck out then my trailer & I made the decision to sell my truck. My next one will be the Ford Eco-boost, but that is a couple years down the road-until then he shares his F-250 w/me, if I want to trailer out.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

For me, owning a truck/trailer is the way to go. At least a truck- since there is the possibility of renting a trailer depending on what's available in your area (not much of anything around here). The flexibility of having your own is awesome, though! 

My whole "rig" cost 25k brand new (truck and trailer). It's not fancy, but it's functional. I can't necessarily haul a huge trailer with what I have, but I could easily haul a 3 horse slant without concern. So, you don't have to spend boo coos of money to get a halfway decent rig that is safe and efficient. And, you don't have to get anything brand new, either (though there are some benefits, but that depends on your situation- my main reason for going new was 1) I found a good deal on what I needed that made it cost effective and 2) no maintenance to speak of.)

Since I don't board- it means I have to go buy (and haul) hay and whatever else I need. Trailer provides extra flexibility when it comes to moving anything else (panels, furniture, whatever). I could pay to have hay delivered, sure- but most people have a minimum amount you must purchase, and also raise the prices to deliver. Since I don't have a large barn to store hay, or tons of horses- buying a semi load of hay really isn't a feasible idea. 

The cost of a house visit from the vet is 50$, but there are plenty of instances that arise where you just simply have to take them in. If it's an emergency, then unless you have someone on call and available, it's going to be way more stressful in an already stressful situation. 

As an added benefit, if you have the time- you can haul other peoples' horses for a little extra cash here and there (though, you may want to do a liability waiver and check into what your insurance covers).


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Personally, I would buy the truck and rent the trailer.
> I see many places rent horse trailers but few truck rentals that fit the needs of towing a horse trailer safely and being allowed...


This. 

I am hoping to buy a truck in the near future. I know several places I can rent a safe horse trailer if I have a truck that can pull it, but nowhere that will rent a tow-ready vehicle if I owned a trailer. I would like to be able to take my horse to clinics or shows or anywhere else a greenie can gather new experiences, but if I put all my money towards a rig, I won't be able to afford to go anywhere!

I paid my barn owner to transport my horse to the boarding facility when I purchased him, and I'm currently at the mercy of whoever I could find available if an emergency arose.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

You can get by without a truck and trailer. I relied on friends for several years. However, I had limited access to good veterinary and farrier care. My local vet does not have a portable x-ray machine, and is pretty limited in what he can/will do on a farm call. The closest lameness vet is about 120 miles away. I don't have power, a flat surface, or heat, etc to be set up to do glue on shoes, so the farrier can't come to me. I kept having trouble finding someone to haul me, and when I did I ended up pay $100 or so. I was able to take much better care of my horses after my trailer purchase, and as a bonus, we can go trail riding and to shows and clinics.

To your point about the cost of a trailer and truck, I spent less then $10k on my set up. I have a 2001 4-Star aluminum straight load bumper pull trailer that I paid about $7500 for. You can get a new Calico steel trailer for about $5k, and used trailers of that type for even less. I tow with a 1999 Land Rover Discovery I which is rated to tow more than the weight of the loaded trailer. It was actually a gift from my father, but it only blue books for about $2500. You could pick up an older truck of really any make for about that price. It is not an ideal rig, but it gets the job done. I have been hauling several times a week for lessons, vet appointments, etc since last June with very little trouble. Yes, there are maintenance costs. I have to pay insurance and taxes on an extra vehicle, and it's old, so it needs repairs from time to time. However, I have so much more freedom since I can move my horses myself. There's no way I would want to do without a trailer now.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

wausuaw said:


> My whole "rig" cost 25k brand new (truck and trailer). It's not fancy, but it's functional.


Sorry to hijack the post ... what trailer and truck did you buy? The absolute cheapest new truck at any dealers 100 miles from here is $60,000. The cheapest trailer I have found new is $12,000.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Sorry to hijack the post ... what trailer and truck did you buy? The absolute cheapest new truck at any dealers 100 miles from here is $60,000. The cheapest trailer I have found new is $12,000.



Truck is a 2013 Chevy Silverado V8 WT (work truck) Single Cab, extended bed. All said and done, with financing the total amount came to 21k with a trade in, no money down. My trade in was valued at 4k. It had towing package, but I had to add a brake controller and hitch- cost about 350$ towing capacity is ~10,000 lbs. ... 

The trailer is a 2012 (I got the trailer before the truck) 2 horse Calico slant w/ a small tack area- it's the taller version (I think height is 7'6"?). It retails new about 5,500, I got this one for about 4,500$. ... My goal was to keep trailer + horses + tack at or under 5,000lbs to stay well within the GVR. 

Obviously if you need a bigger trailer or need to haul large loads- or if you are in an area of challenging terrain then you probably would want a more powerful truck (and more expensive). Just depends on your circumstance. But, for me, my little setup works well.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for your posts. All of your experience and insight has been helpful. I hadn't thought about the truck also being useful for hauling hay, so I guess buying something used is the way to go when on a budget. 

Anyone feel free to keep sharing their opinions and experiences.  Can't learn enough from others, I say.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't like to depend on anyone for getting me to a clinic or a show, and random haulers off places like Craiglist charge $100 per hour, one hour minimum. I don't like to bother others from rides either, I like having my own truck & trailer, to come and go as I please.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You can get a decent truck to pull with, and usually can luck out and it will have GN hitch too, for maybe 5 to 7K....and have seen nice used trailers for 3K and up.

Less than 10 anyway, for both.

You don't need a fancy trailer/truck, but would say to invest in them.

While people may not be unhappy about continually being asked for a ride? Most now don't have any extra time, and too, if you are just tagging along and splitting gas, or paying them to haul you?

That can rocket them into being "For Hire" and those are a lot of fees and fines too, if you all get stopped.


----------

